# Chloe's Home



## ChloeSweets (Feb 13, 2011)

Hello everyone!! I am so excited to have found this forum and learned so much from all of your postings. I just adopted the new addition to our family Chloe. She is 9 weeks old and so adorable, today was her first day with us and she is such a sweetheart. She is not potty trained and I really want to get her used to pee pee pads, we work long hours and would not be able to stay home with her and train her to go outside. Does anyone have any suggestions or tips? 

Since tonight is her first night i have started to crate train her but it breaks my heart to listen to her cry inside the crate. Do you recommend leaving her in the crate all night and just getting her used to sleeping all night or should i take her out of her crate if she starts to cry? My husband is a light sleeper so I can't keep her in my bedroom so she has her own room right next to ours. I would really appreciate any suggestions that you may have. Is a puppy xpen a good idea for during then day when I am not home or would you recommend leaving her in her crate so that she can avoid accidents? Anyone have suggestions on what kind of xpen I should her for her? 

I am a crazy mommy that is very excited and nervous at the same time, just want to train my little Chloe right from the start.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Welcome!!! Chole is such a cutie. Congrats. If you are going away for a long time xpen is better the crate with pee pads in the xpen also. I am sure some of the others who have had puppies grow up with in the last year will chime in. Can't wait to see more pictures of your little girl.


----------



## West End Girl (Feb 18, 2011)

Welcome! Chloe is adorable!!!

We've had our Lola for 2 weeks now (she's only 10 weeks old) & we are continuing to use the crate to train her. 

Our Lola wakes up once during the night & I immediately get up and take her to her pee pad as she has to use the facilities!!!! She's too little to hold her bladder all night, so my guess is, if you leave Chloe in her crate all night to cry, she will inadvertently wet/poop it and you will have a mess to clean in the morning- mind you, she would be too miserable sitting in that stuff to let you sleep!

Our crate is a small size, and we've even added a divider to make it super cozy where she won't dirty the bed as there's no room to move. So her cries are what signals me that she has to go potty. Her crate should not be large as it will encourage her to use it as a bathroom. The crate should accommodate her size and be a "haven"/bed where she feels safe.

So far, it's working like a charm. We go potty and as soon as she's done, it's back to the crate to sleep. 

Hope this helps somewhat!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

When we brought Augie home at a little over 8 weeks, his breeder told us not to lock the door on his crate as he would not be able to hold it all night long. Was Chloe started on potty training at all by the breeder? Does Chloe use a pee pad now? Are you going to be able to hear her in the next room so you can let her out to potty during the night? If not, do you have an ex-pen set up so that the crate can be put in there with the door open with a pee pad in the ex-pen as well so if she has to go during the night she can? You don't want her to go potty in her crate, but she will if she has nowhere else to go. I would say the same thing for during the day, if you are gone for long hours at a stretch. Be sure she has a place to go potty. Or are you able to go home every few hours at first to let her out or have someone who can go in to let her out.

Our kitchen is about the size of an ex-pen (slight exaggeration but not by much!) and we blocked off both sides of the kitchen, put the crate in there with the door open and a spot with newspaper on the floor as that is what the breeder had been training him to use. When he had to potty, he would just go on the newspaper. We later transitioned him to a Ugodog tray. Hopefully, others will weigh in on what worked for them. I slept on the couch in the family room for the first few nights so he would not be downstairs all alone. But the kitchen is the only place in our house (besides bathrooms) that is not carpeted and is centrally located.

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## heatherk (Feb 24, 2011)

Oh my goodness, I feel hardly able to comment on this since I have only had our Ceylon for 2 weeks, and even though I know there are other puppy parents out there that have done what I am doing, I know that I am in the minority, as most puppy parents put their puppies in crates or xpens at night, and that seems to work really well for them... and I also know that every puppy is different, so what works for our puppy may not work for yours. In other words, I do not necessarily recommend what I am doing, but I think I would be remiss not to mention it. 

After hearing Ceylon cry for a couple of hours his first night home, I relented and took him into my bed. Since then, and despite (many!) housetraining issues during the day time (which may or may not be affected by my decision to take him into my bed at night, I can't say), he has slept in my bed every night for 2+ weeks without waking up or having to go potty, except for the first night when I was still setting my alarm to get him up every 2 1/2 hours, and he went pee the first time on the first night when I got him up. Since then, he has never had to go at night, and I gave up on the alarm after the second night, and he has not had to go, nor has he had any 'accident', since then - at least, not at night (daytime potty training is a whole separate issue, lol! We have been having a LOT of trouble with daytime potty training...)

Ceylon is just over 10 weeks old now btw - he was born on Dec 22nd. Again, I do not necessarily recommend my method, but for people that are willing/wanting to let their dogs sleep with them (like me!), and for dogs can sleep all night without, somehow, having to go the bathroom (like, apparently, Ceylon!), this is an alternative that might be able work.

Good luck, whatever you do, I am sure that Chloe will do just fine!


----------



## hartman studio (Feb 14, 2008)

I imagine your puppy is very lonely in a crate in a room all by herself- so she will probably cry. I always put the crate on my bedside table- put your fingers through the crate to reassure her she is not alone. Give her a LARGE stuffed toy to snuggle with as puppies are used to sleeping piled together. She may surprise you and sleep through the night if you try this- or she may just cry if she has to go potty. I've never had a puppy cry much at all when I've done this.


----------



## ChloeSweets (Feb 13, 2011)

I left chloe in her crate and she cried all night, i woke up this morning and she had an accident pooped and peed in her crate, i think maybe i left her space a little to big for her. 

Unfortunately, I can't let her sleep in my bed as my husband doesn't like get her used to that. He is a very light sleeper and does not like to be disturbed at night, so i have to keep her in a seperate room. She cried all night and i tried not to go to her as I don't want to encourage that kind of behavior for attention. I woke up this morning to her cry and she had gone potty and pee pee in her crate, i took her out cleaned her up and then gave her some food waited for her to go to the bathroom but she only peed so i put her back in her crate. I left her int here while i cleaned her mess of course she is resistant and cried the whole time, i went back and she had pooped again in her crate. The second time around i made her space smaller thinking that she had too much room previously but i don't know what to do anymore. I don't want to leave her in an xpen and have her poop all over the floor and she really hates her crate and cries all the time, i'm so torn and already frustrated but of course love her so much regardless. If anyone has any advice please share.


----------



## ChloeSweets (Feb 13, 2011)

i forgot to mention, Chloe is 9 weeks old, she was born on 12/30/2010. I don't know if the separation from her mom was maybe too early for her. I didn't get Chloe from a breeder but a woman who had adopted a dog that ended up being pregnant and she could not take care of them herself.


----------



## SOPHIES-MOM (Oct 4, 2010)

First of all, welcome! The way I see it is your light sleeper husband is not getting much sleep with all the crying. Your puppy is not feeling secure yet 
and at that age, the crate won't keep them from going to the bathroom when they need to go. I am also a light sleeper. When we got Sophie I put her in her crate beside my bed.I got a stuffed dog that had a battery produced heartbeat. I also put a bully stick in there. The first night she wimpered just a little at first. Then she got up once and I took her out at about 3 am.That was the only time. Since then she has slept from 11 to 7. 
She's never gone potty in her crate. She still sleeps beside me in her crate, and she doesn't make a sound. I no longer give her a bully stick at night because she used to wake up in the middle of the night and chew. Young puppies do not like being alone. They miss their mother and littermates. And crates can help them learn to hold it, but it can't keep them from going when they need to. I'm sure you will work it out. Good luck. Cloe is adorable!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

I too am a VERY light sleeper AND my husband ALSO will NOT let Tillie sleep in our bed... so right from the begining, we set her crate up in our closet, which is on my side of the bed, maybe 3 feet from me... she whimpered the first night, I clapped my hands harsh and loud and she has never made another sound since. We've had her since September. These dogs WANT to be with you and if they aren't they are distressed and they WILL cry. I suggest you talk to your husband, because I am willing to bet that if he will just TRY the crate in your room Chloe will quite down because she KNOWS you are there, you can cough lightly, rustle your sheets, she will KNOW you are there and that is what she wants and needs right now.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I'd also like to add that it's unrealistic to expect a 9 week old puppy to go all night without a potty break. You are going to have to get up and take her to her potty spot (inside or out... your choice) at least once.

Kodi has always slept in his crate downstairs, not in our bed or even our bedroom. But my son and I DID take turns sleeping beside him for the first two weeks so that he didn't get lonely during the night. It's a big change leaving your whole family, going to a new place and learning new rules. They can use some support during that transition!


----------



## West End Girl (Feb 18, 2011)

krandall said:


> *I'd also like to add that it's unrealistic to expect a 9 week old puppy to go all night without a potty break.* You are going to have to get up and take her to her potty spot (inside or out... your choice) at least once.
> 
> Kodi has always slept in his crate downstairs, not in our bed or even our bedroom. But my son and I DID take turns sleeping beside him for the first two weeks so that he didn't get lonely during the night. It's a big change leaving your whole family, going to a new place and learning new rules. They can use some support during that transition!


I completely agree. Not only is it cruel in my opinion, but don't blame the puppy for the mess you'll have to clean up the next morning.

No matter how sleep deprived I am, I get up at her first whimper/cry. It's actually kind of cute as we BOTH have our night-time pee break together LOL.....probably shared too much info there lol!

What's even more amusing is to hear me praise her like mad in the middle of the night! I'm just glad no one's around to witness the sight LOL!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

ChloeSweets said:


> I left chloe in her crate and she cried all night, i woke up this morning and she had an accident pooped and peed in her crate, i think maybe i left her space a little to big for her.
> 
> Unfortunately, I can't let her sleep in my bed as my husband doesn't like get her used to that. He is a very light sleeper and does not like to be disturbed at night, so i have to keep her in a seperate room. She cried all night and i tried not to go to her as I don't want to encourage that kind of behavior for attention. I woke up this morning to her cry and she had gone potty and pee pee in her crate, i took her out cleaned her up and then gave her some food waited for her to go to the bathroom but she only peed so i put her back in her crate. I left her int here while i cleaned her mess of course she is resistant and cried the whole time, i went back and she had pooped again in her crate. The second time around i made her space smaller thinking that she had too much room previously but i don't know what to do anymore. I don't want to leave her in an xpen and have her poop all over the floor and she really hates her crate and cries all the time, i'm so torn and already frustrated but of course love her so much regardless. If anyone has any advice please share.


 A puppy that age can not hold it all night. You should have gone to her from the first cry . The suggestion of having the crate next to your bed where you can put your fingers threw it is a good one. That is how I taught Maddie. If it is a problem with the HD sleep in the room she is in. 
When I got Zoey she was in a crate at night with her siblings the door was closed. My breeder would hear them from upstairs and would get up with them let them out and back in . I was surprised because she even let them drink water We started Zoey right in the bed she did have about three accidents but that was it . In the 6mo I have had Maddie then Zoey 2mo later I have never had them in a space where they get messy from pee or poop.
You will learn when they need to poop it sounds like you didn't give it enough time and are leaving her unattended to soon after being in the crate all night long. I was told no more than 2 hr in a crate. And then play time where they have your full attention an hour or so. The only way she will learn to use her potty area is having you teach her . Do you have a way to take a picture of your set up so we can see?
When she does go on her pad or what ever you use have what we call a party get really excited and give treats . if you are indoor training have a area that you have gates around the potty area put her in it and don't let her out tell see goes stand next to it and keep giving the command potty or what ever you want a one word command is best. Maddie will go potty on command. And I just know when she needs to poop they move around fast sniffing and such . 
The crate training is a good way to have a place where they feel secure while you are gone. I do not think you should use it as her home. Put something of yours that smells like you I used socks I even used a old Clark sandel It takes a good three weeks at home with a new puppy to get them ready for more than 3 hr away. IMO


----------



## ChloeSweets (Feb 13, 2011)

I love all your ideas but i'm just having so many problems. She did not eat much last night and when i put her in her bedroom i stayed with her as she was asleep (or so i thought) i got up and left the room she cried and criend nonstop, she stopped for an hour and started again, i tried not to go too many times during the night as i don't want to encourage that behavior, I checked on her once she didn't go potty and then at 6am i woke up again from her crying and then found out she had gone in the crate. I tried to feed her again she didn't eat much, i gave her a bath and put her back in the crate as i was cleaning the mess she ended up going in there again, and i had just taken her out and put her on her pee pee pad so i'm not sure why she did that. 

My room set up is simple she has a bed, the crate and her pee pee pads, she has her own room, when we play she gets the entire room i just close the door. I'm going to get an xpen for her tonight and see maybe leaving her in there and if the crate is not closed maybe she is just claustrophobic. 

I spend the whole day today (took off from work) and when i am next to her touching her and she can see me she's ok, even if i'm the same room with her and she can't see me then she starts to cry again!! nonstop and it just breaks my heart to do that to her but i don't want her becoming used to be being around all day with her as in a couple of days i will have to go back to work. arghh i'm so frustrated yet she's soooo sweet and wonderful at the same time,.


----------



## ChloeSweets (Feb 13, 2011)

oohh and i also forgot to mention she could care less about treats its soo weird i have to beg her to eat something


----------



## sashamom (Jan 12, 2009)

ChloeSweets said:


> I left chloe in her crate and she cried all night, i woke up this morning and she had an accident pooped and peed in her crate, i think maybe i left her space a little to big for her.
> 
> Unfortunately, I can't let her sleep in my bed as my husband doesn't like get her used to that. He is a very light sleeper and does not like to be disturbed at night, so i have to keep her in a seperate room. She cried all night and i tried not to go to her as I don't want to encourage that kind of behavior for attention. I woke up this morning to her cry and she had gone potty and pee pee in her crate, i took her out cleaned her up and then gave her some food waited for her to go to the bathroom but she only peed so i put her back in her crate. I left her int here while i cleaned her mess of course she is resistant and cried the whole time, i went back and she had pooped again in her crate. The second time around i made her space smaller thinking that she had too much room previously but i don't know what to do anymore. I don't want to leave her in an xpen and have her poop all over the floor and she really hates her crate and cries all the time, i'm so torn and already frustrated but of course love her so much regardless. If anyone has any advice please share.


On the subject of her crying and wetting in her crate, I think she is too young to hold it all night and that is very unfair to her. I would set up an xpen or other situation for her so she does not have to soil herself. She will not be a happy puppy if she is kept in her crate all the time with no place to go potty. I agree with putting her in your room so she is not so alone. Linda & Sasha


----------



## Alexa (Jun 17, 2007)

I am certainly no expert, but if you keep her in the crate all night and don't let her out, you are basically training her to go in there, since she has no other choice. No dog wants to eliminate in their sleep space, but if they are desperate enough, they will. It's like telling a baby to not wet a diaper, it just can't do it. 

Make sure the x-pen set up gives the puppy clear sleeping and elimination areas. You can have the crate (open) or bed or blanket or whatever on one side and the pad on the opposite end. You'll still have to show the puppy over and over, especially if the breeder hasn't done much in ways of training yet. And change the pads often, Marley didn't like peeing on soiled pads.

I kind of feel sad for your puppy, though, Havanese are VERY MUCH people dogs and if you say that you both work long hours and can't even come home for lunch, it just seems the poor thing will be left alone most of the time. Left alone all night, left alone all day, that is something really, really hard for this breed. My dog follows me just about everywhere. He is not allowed on the bed (at least when dh is home, LOL), but sleeps on my daughter's bed or under ours when she is spending the night somewhere else. Havanese just hate being alone. I work part time and when I come home after being gone for 6 hours or so, Marley behaves like he was positive I'd never come back. Most other days I work from home as much as I can. 

Sorry, don't want to bring you down, but if there is any way at all that you can find someone to interact with your dog during the day at some point, it would be so much better for her. 

Alexa


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

ChloeSweets said:


> I love all your ideas but i'm just having so many problems. She did not eat much last night and when i put her in her bedroom i stayed with her as she was asleep (or so i thought) i got up and left the room she cried and criend nonstop, she stopped for an hour and started again, i tried not to go too many times during the night as i don't want to encourage that behavior, I checked on her once she didn't go potty and then at 6am i woke up again from her crying and then found out she had gone in the crate. I tried to feed her again she didn't eat much, i gave her a bath and put her back in the crate as i was cleaning the mess she ended up going in there again, and i had just taken her out and put her on her pee pee pad so i'm not sure why she did that.
> 
> My room set up is simple she has a bed, the crate and her pee pee pads, she has her own room, when we play she gets the entire room i just close the door. I'm going to get an xpen for her tonight and see maybe leaving her in there and if the crate is not closed maybe she is just claustrophobic.
> 
> I spend the whole day today (took off from work) and when i am next to her touching her and she can see me she's ok, even if i'm the same room with her and she can't see me then she starts to cry again!! nonstop and it just breaks my heart to do that to her but i don't want her becoming used to be being around all day with her as in a couple of days i will have to go back to work. arghh i'm so frustrated yet she's soooo sweet and wonderful at the same time,.


 I know how you feel, I can not stand to hear a puppy cry. Right now while you are home for the next couple days.Just get her used to you guys. Do not worry about spoiling her. At her age how she is treated for the next couple Mo forms how she will grow up and why have a dog if you are going to have a unhappy one.  A baby puppy during the day needs to be placed where they are going to go potty every hr. Night time is only when they wake up. Maybe you could get a sleeping bag and sleep next to her tonight. 
I think the idea I told you to have a pee poop area that is gated is good. I have always trained out side we stay out tell they go It would be hard if they are running all over a room and make it on the pee pad. Try that this weekend and keep putting her in it every hr get a treat she likes. Deli Turkey meat small bites is good. If you get the X pin use that as your gated area put spend the whole weekend with your eye on her. so hopefully by the time you go back to work Monday she at least will try to make it on the pad I like this dog litter try I bought because it separates from play area


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

You are getting some really good advice but please remember that it takes time for them to adjust to a new home and family. You've only had her for a couple of days! Maybe you could find someone to come in during the day to give her a little attention for a little while. These little guys love companionship and can easily get separation anxiety.

BTW, congratulations on your little Chloe - that is the name I've been dreaming of for years but now we're getting a boy! Relax and enjoy her!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Please remember she is just a BABY! Was your husband okay with you getting the puppy? Encouragement is THE way to go with these puppies, getting frustrated with her isn't going to help at ALL. she doesn't know HOW to communicate with you, she needs time to get to know you and you her... be patient and remember she is a baby and she has just been taken from her mom, littermates, everything she has ever known and she IS lonely...


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Both Dexter and Jack sleep with us. Jack has slept in our bed from the very start. I do not even know they are sleeping in the same bed except at the very beginning of the night. The boys like their belly rubs at the beginning of the night, then they move to some place in the bed, because I have never figured out where they sleep during the night. King size bed helps!

Dexter or Jack have never had an accident in the bed. The boys always nudge us when they need to go outside. Since my dh has a routine of using the facilities around 2-4 am, he takes the boys outside if they need to go potty. I know TMI.

Lots of the nights, I am the one the boys wake up so they can go outside. 

The boys are always right with me, they follow me everywhere. Havs are definitely companions for sure! And, I love it! 

Yea.......my dh did not want sleep companions either.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

I would recommend setting an alarm clock for you to get up and get her to make wee-wees, and then back to bed. These pups will need to go in the middle of the night to empty their bladder. Better to make sure you know it is emptied than to get a perfect night sleep and wake up to a panicked pup who did in her crate.

She is still growing her muscles around her bladder and trying to make it strong.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

I hope things went well with you and Chloe last night and that you've had a good day with time to bond. She is a sweet-looking little girl!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

We want to know how things are going and Pictures!


----------



## Jplatthy (Jan 16, 2011)

Hello,

Smokey was a year in January and Sissy was a year in February. Smokey from day one went to the door when he had to poop but I had a really hard time trying to get him to pee outside but eventually he got it. It probably took a good 3 months for him to have ZERO accidents in the house. Sissy from day one growled yes I said growled at me lol whenever she had to pee and I would take her out but had a real problem with getting her to poop outside ...again it took about 3 months and CONSISTENCY is the main ingredient in housebreaking in my opinion....I work full time but am lucky enough to be able to come home...they were fed at 6am and 6pm and I picked up all food by 7 (ok the vet said 30 minutes but I felt like I should give them an hour lol). I left ice cubes in the their water bowl when I was gone (again at the vet's suggestion. My puppies pretty much went like clock work in the morning, afternoon and evening. Smokey at a year old still sometimes needs to get up in the middle of the night to go out but we have a door stop on the back door in the new apt and Jeff says that is his "doorbell" as he has learned in the few months we have been here to hit it with his paw and it makes a loud vibrating noise which is enough to wake me up to take him out. It was my intention from the start to use the wee wee pads however, they thought the wee wee pads were the best toys ever discovered. I even purchased the large holder to put the pads in, which I thought would prevent them from tearing them apart, but they discovered the middle section of the pads were loose enough they could get ahold of the pad and rip them......so pads were out of the questions. I kept them in my kitchen gated off at both entrances and there were plenty of "accidents" but an easy clean up because it was tile. 
I should add that we only started out with ONE (Smokey) but he has serious separation anxiety and I could not take coming home at lunch and seeing his little face all wet where he had been crying and my neighbors politely told me that he cried non-stop from the time we left soooo after two weeks along came Sissy and I love having two!

I agree with what everyone else has posted on here....Havs are "velcro" dogs and want to be with you at all times so it is going to be difficult to have her in one room and you in another.....mine sleep with me! 

Good luck and talk to your vet about potty training ideas and food/water schedules which may help.

PS In regards to snacks...Smokey would never eat snacks ....Jeff tried to give them to him and he would leave them lying around the house untouched until the night we brought Sissy home...he raced around eating everyone he could find before she could get them...very funny puppies!


----------



## ChloeSweets (Feb 13, 2011)

Hello everyone! Sorry I have not been able to post anything for a few day Chloe is doing ok I managed to have her in my room at night after the first night of her crying in get room she did good I was able to wake up and take get potty during the night she's still waking up 2-3 times a night but hopefully over time a she gets older things will change. I am going to her her a pen for her room so that she can be in thereduring the day. I am still having a hard time figuring get pooping schedule she eats on a schedule but poops at different times everyday and contributes to go in her crate even if ive only left her in there for a short period of time. She is soo loving and cute all she wants is to cuddle and kids her mommy I love her so much and hopefully we will be making progress with housetraining. Ill post mure pictures soon. Thank you all for your advice.its good to have a support group out there


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

I'm glad to hear that Chloe is not crying at night anymore. They say having a puppy is like having a new baby but at least it doesn't usually last as long! I don't know if this was mentioned or not but you need to take up her water very early in the evening and that should help. Not all puppies have a poop schedule but eventually you will start to see a pattern. Just remember you're not alone - we've all gone through it, too - unless we got a potty trained adult!


----------



## Cherin36 (Sep 2, 2010)

Hi- I didn't read all of the posts so I might be repeating some of the same information, so I apologize in advance. I can't really comment on the night time stuff because we got Chewy at 13 weeks and he never had to go to the bathroom during the night. We tried for the first two nights to crate him at bed time but the crying really got to me so Chewy has slept with us ever since. My husband and I actually like that he is with us and think it is cute when he wakes us up in the morning with his sweet kisses, however I totally understand that this arrangement is not for everyone. 
As for during the day...John and I both work outside the home. Until Chewy was about 5 months we left him in an expen that had his crate in it and a wee wee pad. We referred to it as his one bedroom bachelor pad. For the first 3 weeks Chewy cried the most horrible cry when we left him. No joke...we live in Manhattan and you could hear him down the block. It was the worst 3 weeks...I felt so horrible for him and thought we were going to lose our apartment at the same time. Let me reassure you that it does stop. Literally it took 3 weeks and then all of a sudden it just stopped. He would whine a little but by no means anything close to the horrible crying. We were told that on the weekends we should "practice" leaving him for short periods of time. Makes sense, but honestly we never did that. I think if you keep a solid routine they start to understand that you are coming home. We also have a dog walker that comes mid morning and mid afternoon so Chewy isn't by himself more than 2 1/2 hours at a time. Before Chewy had all of his shots she would just come and play with him in our apartment since he couldn't walk outside or hang out with any other dogs. Now he walks in the morning with two of his neighborhood pals and has a playdate in the afternoon with his girlfriend that lives on our hall. I am not going to lie, it does cost a small fortune but since he is a velco dog we think this is the best for him. This is something the breeder told us we needed to do when she was screening us so we just followed her advice.
At about 5 months, Chewy started throwing himself a poo party. We liked to refer to him as Poopcasso because he literally would paint his expen with poo. Fortunately, with the advice of the lovely people on this forum, we started to crate him. I somehow missed in Puppy 101 that expens are only temporary until they are old enough to "hold it". I think it was a good idea that we had the crate in the expen all along because I am assuming that helped with a smooth transition since he was already familiar with it. 
I hope you find some of this helpful. I just want to reiterate that the crying does stop! Good Luck!


----------



## ChloeSweets (Feb 13, 2011)

Hello everyone! I just wanted to update everyone on how Chloe is doing, she is doing okay sleeping in the crate at night and does not cry so much when i put her there since she's been staying next to my bed at night. She does wake up anywhere between 2 to 4 times a night to go pee. Also, sometimes she just wants to play and can't get her to fall asleep. She sometimes goes on her pee pee pad if I am around and take her there. However, she does not like to poop around me for some reason and always hides or does it when i am not paying attention. 

I have been crating her during the day but I would come home and find her dirty in her poop so last week we put her crate in the expen of course she ended up getting out of the pen. Somehow she used her crate to get high enough and somehow get out. My hb found her waiting at the top stairs. She keeps pooping at weird spots (mostly carpets) around the house and getting herself dirty so I've had to give her half baths almost every day. She is very itchy all the time is this something normal or due to the many baths? 

I am still having a hard time with her crying and barking when i am not around, I've spend a lot of time with her and have been trying to get her to get used to being alone in the house but have been unsuccessful. I have given her short periods of time when I'm not with her in a separate room and then I go back, she goes crazy crying all hysterical and banging on the crate/pen, it just breaks my heart to see her so sad. I wish i had someone to take care of her during the day when I have to go to work but I really don't have the money or know anyone who doesn't work during the day that can check in on her. This is pretty much it, I'm exhausted and have not had any sleep or rest  but I still love her more than life itself, she is just the sweetest and cutest little thing in the world.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

I'm sorry you're having such a rough time. Sometimes it does take more time especially since you aren't home during the day to catch her in the act. I hope you'll be able to take some time off soon to get Chloe potty trained.


----------



## ChloeSweets (Feb 13, 2011)

I'm going to try to see if I can take days here and there and so that she's not alone 5 days in a row by herself.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I think you have to start seeing your puppy's world from her perspective. She was taken away from everything she knew and deposited into a place where she was given her own room and a lot of isolating time. It had to be terrifying for her and terribly lonely. You did remedy the situation a little bit by keeping her in your room during the night (definitely a plus). It's hard enough to leave these velcro dogs alone for many hours at a time when they're older, to do it when they are babies is (unintentionally) cruel.

Please understand, I'm not trying to come down hard on you, just to give you a glimpse into the world of your puppy from her very tiny place in it. I'm surprised, knowing your circumstances, that the breeder gave you the dog to begin with. Without the ability to have someone around her to break up the day, or you ability to take her to work, it's a tough way to go . . . all around.


----------

